
We know the real reason for the IBM takeover. For Red Hat to axe KDE - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/02/rhel_deprecates_kde/
======
adetrest
"We _may_ know", submission title doesn't match article title, which is a much
weaker statement than implied.

